# Cobia with no tower



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok so I can't get up in the clouds like some, but would love to get into a good sized cobe. Can anyone offer up some tips or tricks of the trade for people who have inshore boats without cobia towers?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What pass are you fishing out of?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Well seeing as how this question has been asked 7000000 times I might reccomend doing a search on the forum...but everyones replies will be to anchor and chum...or stick someone on the bow and ride the bar...you can also try the really nearshore wrecks first thing in the morning in late April early May. Or you can head to the pier.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

My best tip would be to wait till late April, during the heat of run. Pick the sunniest, warmest day, lite SE wind, and run down the inner sand bar. There will be a few days late April that even Ray Charles should be able to spot a fish. 

I've seen guys with jon boats do that and have seen them boat a fish.


----------



## David_Z (Mar 31, 2008)

Go out on a nice sunny day when the Gulf is really calm and clear.

Work way on the inside, right at the beach where the trough starts. Fish do run along that inside edge, especially on high tide. You'll more than likely have that line mostly to yourself, also. Without a tower, there's no way you can compete with all the high-rise boats running the second sandbar and deeper.

Also bring along light spinning tackle with pompano jigs. By staying close to the shore you can catch a few pomps while you look. Sightfishing for pomps is nearly as fun as looking for ling.


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok man either get you or a buddy on the bow of the boat and just cruise the bar and look. Or you could just sit on the hook and wait for one to swim by againstanding at the highest point on your boat. (usually the front)


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

you could put a ladder on the bow of you boat, isn't there a pix somewhere that has that? doesn't look safe, but hey stupid is as stupid does. wait i don't have a tower either, heading to lowes!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you've got good SE swells, you can get in there with the big boats.

you might not spot that solo fish from 100 yards but you'll be able to tell a school of rays with strange straglers behind or a turtle with company.

Just go do it.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

> *[email protected] (3/10/2009)*Well seeing as how this question has been asked 7000000 times I might reccomend doing a search on the forum...but everyones replies will be to anchor and chum...or stick someone on the bow and ride the bar...you can also try the really nearshore wrecks first thing in the morning in late April early May. Or you can head to the pier.


Sorry to waste your time.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

And as for the anchor and chum thing. I'm sure it works but why waste the time? If they're riding high on the swells you can spot them from a surfboard.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

OR you can borrow a ladder and do like this guy does ....be prepared to have a long lanyard to your kill switch Just in case I'd say...

(BTW this a pic taken bya PFF member and posted last year)


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the info everyone. Have had the crazy idea of doing like the guy above, but I'd have to climb down for a beer, so scratch that one.:letsdrink


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I've contemplated sitting on the front of our T top, better than a ladder, and much safer than standing up!


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

I caught my first Cobia jigging a 10z white grub tail just off the bottom at the Mass....go figure!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i've caught them standinging on t-tops, poling platforms, and from the deck of a skiff, just pick your days and fish shallow, get out there early because your range of sight will be so small anyways, there is no reason to wait for the glare to disipate.

as for anchoring, read my signature.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

And to think I strap myself to a ladder:banghead..Or like ChickenButt said you could stand on the center console and use something to stabalize..


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Matt J (3/10/2009)*Thanks for all the info everyone. Have had the crazy idea of doing like the guy above, but I'd have to climb down for a beer, so scratch that one.:letsdrink


Just have someone throw you up one:letsdrink


----------

